

Ask HN: Founders of popular Internet startups that are not programmers. - nav

An interesting question that came up during a recent panel.
======
kayhi
Jason Ross of <http://www.jackthreads.com> Matt Lauzon of
<http://www.gemvara.com>

------
keiferski
Gary Vaynerchuk? Not exactly "internet startup" in the YC sense, but Wine
Library is definitely an online business.

<http://winelibrary.com/>

------
cheae
Digg.com founder?

~~~
nav
I hear he used hired help. Not sure if he codes now though.

